
Why I took my Team to Costa Rica - latifnanji27
https://medium.com/@latifnanji/why-i-took-my-team-to-costa-rica-for-a-month-816083ccd115#.bxsiw7jyj
======
greenyoda
Sending the entire company to a distant location for a month only works if
none of your employees have responsibilities outside of work. If you have
children, or are caring for an elderly parent, or even if you have a
significant other who you don't want to be away from for a month, it doesn't
work out so well.

I like my co-workers, but I also like getting away from them at nights and on
weekends. My co-workers are _not_ my family.

